

Kippit – private picture and video storage - enderache
https://kippit.net/

======
enderache
Kippit is a private file storage service dedicated to pictures and videos. You
can organize your memories in albums and share them with your friends.
Although sharing is possible, nothing you store (shared or not) will be
publicly visible.

------
enderache
We are aware of the naming conflict. There's also a boardgame named Kippit but
we're hoping that, once we get some traction and awareness, the conflict won't
be a problem.

------
seren
Even if the service is dead, you don't fear the confusion with "kippt.com",
who was a service use to keep bookmarks ?

